# Biker/in für Touren Raum Erlangen gesucht



## lars.nbg (7. Oktober 2009)

Hallo ich bin 33 Jahre jung und suche auf diesem Wege Biker die Lust haben mit mir Touren zu fahren. Komme aus Marloffstein und bin des öfteren am Hetzlesser Berg / Meilwald usw. unterwegs. 
Also wenn jemand Lust hat einfach melden - würde mich freuen .

Gruß Lars


----------



## ycfk (8. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Lars,

prinzipiell gerne, es kommt darauf an wann du fahren möchtest.
Am Wochenende (Fr-So) ist es bei mir schlecht (außer du möchtest sehr gemütlich fahren). Aber unter der Woche habe ich fast immer Lust auf eine Feierabendrunde.

Ich fahre z.b. heute gegen 18.30 bis Einbruch der Dunkelheit eine kleine Meilwaldrunde.

VG
Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## signor_rossi (8. Oktober 2009)

Hi Lars;

bin aus Bubenreuth und fahre mit 2 anderen Jungs das gleiche Revier ab.
Wir fahren meistens Mi(17:30h) u. SA. Ua.auch Tennenlohe - Kalchreuth, Fränkische, Nbg.
Meld Dich mal


----------



## Axalp (8. Oktober 2009)

Wir fahren ab Erlangen 1-2 x die Woche nach Feierabend in Richtung Hetzles. 
Da sollte sich auf jeden Fall 'mal etwas ergeben.


----------



## lars.nbg (9. Oktober 2009)

Hey danke für eure Antworten  . Meldet euch einfach mal per PN dann können wir die Tel.nr. austauschen und dann mal was ausmachen .

Gruß Lars


----------



## alet08 (20. Oktober 2009)

Am WE immer!!
Ihr arbeitet tags, ich abends 

@Christian: Mal wieder was Längeres gefahren??

 , Alex


----------



## lars.nbg (23. Oktober 2009)

Servus 
Wie schauts denn morgen aus ?? Jemand vll. Lust bissel durch den Wald zu räubern ??
Gruß Lars


----------



## alet08 (11. November 2009)

Hi Christian!
Warst du am Sonntag mit Radl und Mädel (auf Hollandrad??) bei Marloffstein, Richtung Tongrube unterwegs?? In den Winterklamotten erkennt man sich so schlecht... 

Alex


----------



## ycfk (12. November 2009)

Hey Alex!    Genau das war ich! Mit den Winterklamotten geht mir das auch so.  Aber das mit dem Hollandrad hast du falsch gesehen. Das war mein gutes altes city-hardtail.   Was hälst du eigentlich grundsätzlich von einer Tour von ca. 7-8.30 morgens? Weil am abend ist es schon zu dunkel zum biken und am Wochenende bin ich in Frauenbegleitung. Das ist dann zwar auch schön, aber dann doch sehr sehr sehr gemütliches tempo.    @Lars: kannst du dir eine Tour so früh am morgen vorstellen? Alleine hab ich das bisher noch kein einziges mal durchgezogen   Grüße, Christian


----------



## lars.nbg (12. November 2009)

Hi Christian,
Prinzipiell hätte ich schon Lust aber das Problem ist die Arbeit  ich bin um diese Uhrzeit schon ein bis zwei Stunden unterwegs

Gruß Lars


----------

